# Sticky  Book stores, sources and favorite suppliers!



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

A member made a great suggestion, to have a sticky where we could post sources for books.

So, I'll start with the basics:

www.amazon.com

www.amazon.ca (for us Canucks)

www.chapters.ca


Feel free to post any links or suggestions here. If you find an obscure source, all the better. Share where you get your books!

Tracy


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

My favorite now is Paperback Swap. The name is misleading, you can swap hardcovers also. You list 9 books when you join, and they automatically will give you 3 free credits. You can use them right away to order three books. Every time you send a book to someone (you pay for the shipping), you will get a credit for a book. You can also list a wish list of books you want, and when they are listed in the system, when you are at the top of the list, you will get it. I have a huge list! I haven't received one book yet that I was disappointed in. You can relist them when you are finished or keep them. It's up to you. I have received 54 books so far and have only mailed out 38. It's so much fun. I have 4 coming this week!

katlupe


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

half.com .

If I'm searching for a particular title, I'll go between here and Amazon to find the best price.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

ALibris.com

Dover books. Lots of reprints of antique books on crafts,houses,tools,old ways


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

http://www.back40books.com/
have not ordered from them yet but they seem too have a good supply of titles!


----------



## Librum (Dec 17, 2003)

Sticking two cents in here, hoping nobody minds. 

We have quite a few books in ebook format, online.

http://www.librum.us

Enjoy!


----------



## danb98577 (Dec 16, 2005)

Might try Edward Hamilton-still sends out a bi-monthly(I think) sales flyer and has a web site-shipping is not bad and as quite a few are remainder titles, the prices are LOW. Well worth your time.


----------



## KathyJ (Sep 20, 2005)

also:

www.daedalusbooks.com

www.zooba.com

www.bookcloseouts.com


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Abebooks. It's great to work with and has lots of new, used and rare books.. Queen Bee


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

www.Half.com is a great website to buy books at great prices. It's run by Ebay, but not an auction.Prices are listed at the discretion of the seller who mails via media mail but also a handling charge for packaging.I've gotten books for .75 and up.$1.25 is my usual. Depends on what I'm getting. Condition of the books is categorized & you can check seller & buyer feedback.I don't think it takes Paypal yet. :angel:


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

This is a second hand bookstore here where i love but they also ship too. It is a great spot to spend a sunday afternoon(many of my sunday's where spent there....) They have everything. It is the Owl'sNest BookStore for those of you around the Fredericton, NB area..........

http://www.owlsnest-bookstore.com/


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

I have bought several used books from alibris.com. They have a great selection and you can choose the condition and/or price that most suits you. They just list books from dealers all over. I also buy used books from Amazon.









GOD IS SO GOOD!!!


----------



## Frank_P (Apr 2, 2003)

I get A LOT of my books from the for sale section at my local library... 7 hard backs for $5...paperbacks for 10 cents or 15 for a buck!

Usually half.com for something specific.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

www.betterworldbooks.com
Nice used books, eco-friendly & free shipping! 
Have bought there twice before.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

http://www.diamondfarm.com/

farm books


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Usually you can find books in thrift stores, but it's rarely anything good. Amazon used books is great for providing the rare out of print stuff I like. I also hit bookstores when I travel. I'm like a little old lady who can't pass by an antique shop. When I'm working away from the farm, I often take two pairs of pants and 5 paperbacks. Often my bag comes home heavier than when I left, the extra weight being books I picked up along the way.

I have a theory about books. Like the Chinese say, "when the student is ready, the teacher will appear", you may pass by a book for years before picking it up to read it. But when you do pick it up, you will suddenly find that it has something poignant and relevant to say about your current situation.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i buy boxes of books at auctions

i once got a whole long bed truck load for 7 bucks

i imagine if you need it I have it lol


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

www.frugalreader.com is a great place to swap books. I like the library sales too. ours has a three day sale in feb, fri and sat books are $1 hard backs and 50 cents paperback but on sun evening they get rid of whats left by selling anything you can put in a bag for $1 I can usually get nearly 100 books for less than $5 and since hardly anyone reads the stuff I do, I usually have a pretty good selection LOL


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm a devout user of the public library. My branch often doesn't have the book I'm looking for -- so I take advantage of a program they have to get books from other counties within my state. It's free! A lot of librarians don't want to be bothered by these special requests, so they don't speak up and recommend this. Now that we have the computer, I can put in my own request for these out-of-county books. A few months ago I heard about a really good book that was published in the 1950s and my branch didn't have it, and no other counties in my state had it. The librarian offered to get it for me from another state. I read it and it was great! ("Love on a Branch Line" by Hadfield). There was no charge!


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

ELOCN said:


> I'm a devout user of the public library. My branch often doesn't have the book I'm looking for -- so I take advantage of a program they have to get books from other counties within my state. It's free! A lot of librarians don't want to be bothered by these special requests, so they don't speak up and recommend this. Now that we have the computer, I can put in my own request for these out-of-county books. A few months ago I heard about a really good book that was published in the 1950s and my branch didn't have it, and no other counties in my state had it. The librarian offered to get it for me from another state. I read it and it was great! ("Love on a Branch Line" by Hadfield). There was no charge!


It's called inter-library loan. It's the coolest. Even if they charge you a dollar, it's still worth it to borrow an expensive book for a dollar and see if you like it or not.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

danb98577 said:


> Might try Edward Hamilton-still sends out a bi-monthly(I think) sales flyer and has a web site-shipping is not bad and as quite a few are remainder titles, the prices are LOW. Well worth your time.



I 2nd this, was going to mention this place. Go to www.HamiltonBook.com but you have to pay more to use a credit card. 
If you get their catologue(s) and order by mail & a check that is what they like.
I recently ordered a whole raft of books & they all came fairly soon. Prices made my frugal heart warm.
Was pleased w/this place. Now to stay off THIS place long enough to read books again ?!?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've always used www.bookfinder.com to search and compare prices on new and used books. It automatically searches Alibris, Amazon, Half, Biblio, ABEBooks, eBay, Powells and others domestic and foreign and lists the prices from least costly to most expensive. They claim to search over 150 million books. Note they do not sell books but simply act as a dedicated book search engine that covers most booksellers.

It's especially good for figuring the value of a book. For example a lot of times you can buy books much cheaper than those sold on eBay.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I happen to have a few first edition copies of "Holy Hell" in paperback by Michael Armond. If anyone is interested I will be glad to put you onto one for my cost... $4.95 plus whatever the post office charges for mailing it to you, which shouldnt be more than a buck or two. . It's a fairly short but interesting read dealing with some abstract religious concepts. It would be of interest to those who like to "think outside the box" when it comes to theology. This book would be considered rare, as to the best of my knowledge, there were only about 1000 of them printed for a limited audience. They are in "mint" condition, and may possibly have some "collectable" value. I will be keeping my personal autographed copy, so don't even ask for that one.  I am pretty sure you all know how the pm thingy works.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Free ebook sources (from another thread here on HT Book Reviews):

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=2245146011

http://www.amazon.com/s/?node=2279458011

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/u/Free...linkid=1563601

http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/

http://www.feedbooks.com/

http://manybooks.net/

http://www.baen.com/library/defaultTitles.htm

http://www.smashwords.com/

http://www.gutenberg.org/catalog/

Kindle Blog http://freekindlebooksblog.blogspot.com/


http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers...VR3QQBT409NBCG


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

The site below is an excellent resource to keep track of your favorite Fiction authors and to figure out the order of the odd series that gets you confuddled. 

Fantastic Fiction

This next site has a lot of book reviews for Fiction, both new and old, they hit on a good selection of genres and their reviews tell you what you need to know. Is the book worth reading, no big corporate nice, nice words.

Elitist Book Reviews

I hope that everyone finds them useful.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I have been meaning to post this on here for a long time and the post about the Fantastic Fiction site reminded me (btw, that IS a great site for finding series authors).

I have a friend that reads a lot of Cozy Mysteries and she got me to reading them sometimes. I don't know what the true definition of a Cozy is but when I want to read a Cozy I look for these things:

1) usually does not have any bad language
2) usually does not have any blatant sexual content or language
3) usually does not have any real violence
4) usually is set in a small town
5) usually involves one or more female sleuths
6) sometimes has a theme, like the Gardening or Herb themed, or the Knitting themed ones out there.

This site, Cozy-Mystery.Com has links to a lot of different authors and their series. I've used it many times to find the rest of an authors series. 

These are the kind of books you wouldn't mind reading to your young child or your tween/teen reading.

featherbottoms


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

Patrick McManus has a series of mystery books that meet the cozy model, really good reads for the most part.


----------



## I_don't_know (Sep 28, 2012)

I have an old Girl Scout Cookbook, 1971 copyright. Any ideas as to how I can find out the value of the book?


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would consider Abebooks.com to be the best out there - you can filter by everything from price, to condition, to print#

They deal with everything from the cheapest paperbacks that sell for literally pennies, to rare books that go for thousands.

I have found so many hard-to-find books on there that I wouldn't be able to find anywhere else, or would have to pay significantly more for. 

They also do free shipping deals regularly throughout the year.


----------



## Metalman (Dec 8, 2012)

danb98577 said:


> Might try Edward Hamilton-still sends out a bi-monthly(I think) sales flyer and has a web site-shipping is not bad and as quite a few are remainder titles, the prices are LOW. Well worth your time.


Suggest your use the link www.erhbc.com to the Hamilton website, which has excellent organization. 
Sign up for the Hamilton Catalogs, which I prefer to Amazon, etc.
Current shipping charge is $3.50 for all the books you can order.
Be careful if you are a real book junkie!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

bookbub.com has free books, I use them


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

I usually use Amazon.


----------



## cathyharrell (Nov 9, 2003)

Thriftbooks


----------

